# Commencal Supreme V4 Testfahrt



## Dirt_Biker_2000 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich hab eine Frage, nämlich wo bzw. in welchem Bikepark man Commencal Supreme V4  Bikes fahren kann. Ich weiss das man in Andorra das machen kann aber ich müsste 14 Stunden Auto fahren und das ist mir zu weit. In Beerfelden werden nur dir Furious Modelle ausgeliehen. 

Danke


----------



## erborow (3. Oktober 2018)

Welches V4 und woher kommst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Biker_2000 (4. Oktober 2018)

erborow schrieb:


> Welches V4 und woher kommst du?


Ich wohne in der Nähe von Frankfurt. Am besten wäre ein Modell das neuer ist als 2017 wegen dem überarbeitetem Link. 27,5 Zoll Räder, und Rahmen Größe Large.


----------



## erborow (4. Oktober 2018)

Dirt_Biker_2000 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Nähe von Frankfurt. Am besten wäre ein Modell das neuer ist als 2017 wegen dem überarbeitetem Link. 27,5 Zoll Räder, und Rahmen Größe Large.


Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Ansonsten sieht man aber in Bikeparks recht viele V4, ich würde einfach mal jemanden ansprechen.


----------



## Dirt_Biker_2000 (4. Oktober 2018)

erborow schrieb:


> Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.
> Ansonsten sieht man aber in Bikeparks recht viele V4, ich würde einfach mal jemanden ansprechen.



Ok danke mal schauen ob ich dieses Wochenende in Winterberg Glück habe.


----------

